# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Formulaire en HTML et appel  une Servlet

## empire.dev

Bonjour,

   J'ai cre un formulaire en HTML le voila : 


```

```

Mais ds que je clique sur envoyer cette erreur s'affiche : 



```

```


s'il vous plait comment rsoudre ce problme sachant que la classe ServletWebMail se trouve dans la package mesClasses et merci d'avance.

----------


## Invit

Salut,

Tu as bien mapp ta servlet dans le web.xml avec le chemin */Easyjob-mb/ServletWebMail* (si Easyjob-mb est le rpertoire dans lequel ta JSP avec le formulaire se trouve) ?

----------


## empire.dev

Voila mon fichier web.xml : 



```

```

----------


## Invit

Ta JSP est  la racine de ton site web ?
Tu es sr de ton pattern pour ta servlet ?
L ce que tu as dit c'est que tu appelles la servlet  chaque fois que ton URl ressemble  ceci :


```

```

dans ta JSP comme tu donnes un chemin relatif, il va construire l'URL  partir de l'endroit o ta JSP se trouve dans ton appli web. J'ai l'impression que ta JSP est dans un rpertoire nomm _Easyjob-mb_ dans ton appli web et donc tu appelles la Servlet avec l'URL :


```

```

Ce qui ne correspond pas au pattern que tu as donn..
Je peux me tromper et si ca se trouve Easyjob-mb est le nom de ton appli web... mais sans plus d'info je peux pas trop te dire.

----------


## empire.dev

Easyjob-mb c'est le nom de mon application web.
Et EnvoiMailGmail.java se trouve dans src/mesClasses.
Mon web.xml et le suivant : 


```

```

Ma page JSP se trouve dans WebContent : 
voila son code : 


```

```

----------


## Invit

Alors l je suis pas sr mais a doit venir de a :
Ton pattern est */ServletWebMail/**, il attends donc surement que tu l'appelles avec *ServletWebMail/n'importequoi* mais en tout les cas avec un "/" aprs ServletWebMail.
Change ton pattern, ta servlet n'est pas un rpertoire que je sache... mets simplement */ServletWebMail* et retente

----------


## empire.dev

Encore la mme erreur : 


```

```

----------


## c_nvy

Si ServletWebMail est bien sous src/mesClasses, il faut dfinir la servlet comme ceci :


```

```

et dans le form :


```
<form name="formulaire" method="post" action="/Easyjob-mb/ServletWebMail">
```

ou pour viter de coder en dur le contexte de l'application :


```
<form name="formulaire" method="post" action="<%=request.getContextPath()%>/ServletWebMail">
```

----------


## empire.dev

Merci infiniment  ::king::

----------

